# Internetbetrug Erbschaftsangebot vom Ausland



## guenni_11 (20 September 2004)

Hallo,
da ich ein absoluter newby in Sachen Forum usw. bind, schreib ich einfach mal drauf los. Da ich mir ziemlich idiotisch vorkomme weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich anfangen soll. 
Ich habe auf eine EMail mit einer ominösen Erbschaft geantwortet. Eine Menge Geld dabei verloren und will jetzt wissen, ob man diese Person bzw. Personen irgendwie belangen kann. Es muss doch irgend jemand geben der sich solcher Dinge annimmt bzw. gibt es einen Kontakt an den ich mich wenden kann.
Bin Dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Re: Internetbetrug Erbschaftsangebot vom Ausland: Anzeige!*



			
				guenni_11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da ich ein absoluter newby in Sachen Forum usw. bind, schreib ich einfach mal drauf los. Da ich mir ziemlich idiotisch vorkomme weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich anfangen soll.
> Ich habe auf eine EMail mit einer ominösen Erbschaft geantwortet. Eine Menge Geld dabei verloren und will jetzt wissen, ob man diese Person bzw. Personen irgendwie belangen kann. Es muss doch irgend jemand geben der sich solcher Dinge annimmt bzw. gibt es einen Kontakt an den ich mich wenden kann.
> Bin Dankbar für jede Hilfe



Wau! Es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute, die auf so etwas hereinfallen. 
Siehe Stichwort u.a. "419 Nigeria Scam" etc.

Sie Sind also offenbar betrogen worden, sagen Sie selbst. Wer ist denn für kriminelle Delikte zuständig? Der Bäcker, die Autowerkstatt oder doch der Metzger? 
Betrug: Dafür zuständig ist die nächste Staatsanwaltschaft, einfach per GOOGLE zu finden, steht auch im Telefonbuch unter Justizbehörden/Gerichte oder einfach den Nachbarn fragen. Auch die Damen und Herren in den grünen Anzügen (POLIZEI steht oft darauf) nehmen solche Anzeigen entgegen. Aber bei solchen Betrügereien ist die StA die bessere, da schnellere, Wahl. Ruf doch mal an ...

Anzeige erstatten, Beweise sichern! Ist es mit internationalem Bezug, ist das BKA (www.BKA.de) in Wiesbaden zuständig. Aber Kripo und Polizei tun das für Sie. Das Geld, da können Sie sicher sein, ist längst weg. Eine Erbschaft per eMail: sagenhaft! Und der Erblasser ist sicher ein Nigerianer aus dem schönen Afrika oder der liebe Onkel (den man nicht mal kannte) aus Montevideo? Jetzt fehlt noch Heinz Rühmann und der Film wäre komplett.


----------



## Fidul (21 September 2004)

guenni_11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf eine EMail mit einer ominösen Erbschaft geantwortet. Eine Menge Geld dabei verloren und will jetzt wissen, ob man diese Person bzw. Personen irgendwie belangen kann. Es muss doch irgend jemand geben der sich solcher Dinge annimmt bzw. gibt es einen Kontakt an den ich mich wenden kann.


Tja, das riecht in der Tat nach 419 in Reinkultur. Wer war denn der großzügige Erblasser? Diktator Abacha oder das Opfer eines "GHASTLY AUTOMOBILE ACCIDENT ON SAGBAMA EXPRESS ROAD"?

Für nähere Informationen wäre ein Besuch auf http://www.419legal.org/ anzuraten. In welchem Land ist das Geld verschwunden? Nigeria ist ein Faß ohne Boden, aber in Südafrika gab es in der letzten Zeit so einige Festnahmen.


----------



## georgreorg (30 Januar 2012)

Diesmal eine englisch gehaltenen Nachricht aus Canada von einer Mary Brown, die einen verstorbenen Verwandten gleichen Nachnamens gefunden hat, der 17,1 Mio US-Dollar hinterlassen hat. "However maximum privacy is of vital importance..." Ich hoffe viele Opfer rechtzeitig gewarnt zu haben!


----------



## jupp11 (30 Januar 2012)

georgreorg schrieb:


> *Diesmal*


*Diesmal *ist gut. Das vorhergehende Posting ist siebeneinhalb Jahre alt..

Wäre schön, wenn alle Abzockversuche so selten aufträten..


----------



## newbee (7 Februar 2012)

Im Büro ist gerade auch so ein ominöses Fax eingeflattert. Angeblich auch aus Canada, und auch hier geht es um 17,1 Millionen $. Das Konto auf dem sich das Geld angeblich befand wurde seit exakt 19 Jahren angeblich nicht mehr genutzt, was ja auch ganz genau mit dem Todeszeitpunkt des Erblassers übereinstimmt. Der ist nämlich 1991, also vor exakt 19 Jahren verstorben..... Schön blöd. Dieses Mal kam die Nachricht von einer "Ms. Peggy Mullins". Nur als Warnung für möglich weitere Empfänger.


----------



## RonCop (8 Februar 2012)

Habe vermutlich exakt dasselbe fax bekommen wie newby. fallt nicht auf Ms. Mullins rein! Ich werds an das BKA weitergeben. Vielleicht kann man den ganoven ja auf die schliche kommen, wenn man für´s erste im schein drauf eingeht ?!


----------



## Hippo (8 Februar 2012)

RonCop schrieb:


> ... Ich werds an das BKA weitergeben...


Sei mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich jetzt grad schallend gelacht habe, aber die Masche ist schon so alt daß die Rolle der Bartwickelmaschine im Keller schon mindestens wenn nicht öfter gewechselt wurde.
Das BKA nimmt die Info und heftet sie ab. Machen können die da gar nichts.
Diese Mugus (oder auch 419er genannt) sitzen im außereuropäischen Ausland und das Geld das die ergaunern wollen soll dann per Ucash, Western Union o.ä. anonym weitergeleitet werden.
Früher kam der Scheiß per Fax, heute per Mail.
Und nach wie vor funktioniert die Masche weil die alte Gaunerweisheit "Gier frißt Hirn" auch immer noch funktioniert.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2012)

...außerdem ist das BKA weniger zuständig als die nächstgelegene Polizeidienststelle. "DAS BKA", das hört sich immer so toll an - gilt aber eigentlich eher nur in Krimis.


----------



## Jaa Jaa (2 Mai 2012)

Jaja immer das gleiche --- habs auch bekommen MS. PEGGY MULLIS oder son' scheiss


----------



## fibsidoc (19 Juni 2012)

Bei mir heisst sie Hannah Bell, sonst ist alles das selbe. Vorsicht


----------



## jesolo (9 September 2012)

fibsidoc schrieb:


> Bei mir heisst sie Hannah Bell, sonst ist alles das selbe. Vorsicht



Am 01.09.2012 heißt die Dame wieder Ms Peggy Mullins.


----------



## july 01 (13 September 2012)

hab das heute bekommen .... so ein blödsinn ...
achtung an alle !!!!!! peggy mullins ist die dame also nicht antworten !!!!!!


----------



## Hippo (13 September 2012)

Öhm july - den Thread hast Du aber nicht gelesen? Oder?


----------



## ösi (14 September 2012)

Ms. Hannah Bell faxte sich heut Nacht auch in die Alpenrepublik


----------



## MarieChristine (22 September 2012)

Ms. Marry Brown ist auch noch aktiv - zumindest bei einem Fax, das mir in die CH geschickt wurde...


----------



## Goblin (22 September 2012)

Warum schenkt ihr eigentlich diesen dämlichen Spammails soviel Beachtung ? Bei mir landet der Sch.... sofort im Spamordner


----------



## Shimoda (1 Oktober 2012)

Heute kam ein Fax von Hannah Bell vom OSFI. Alles so wie bereits hier schon von anderen geschrieben. Jemand fragte: "Warum so viel Aufmerksamkeit für so einen Mist?" Naja, durch diesen Thread konnte ich klar und ohne Zweifel erkennen, dass das Mist ist. Je bekannter diese Masche ist, desto weniger Leute fallen darauf rein. Ich find´s also gut, dass alle ihre Erfahrungen hier benennen, thx


----------



## Goblin (1 Oktober 2012)

Es gibt aber auch genug Dumme die vor lauter $ Zeichen in den Augen ihr Hirn abschalten und drauf rein fallen


----------



## spam112 (4 Oktober 2012)

Hier ist Hannah Bell aktiv


----------



## benny_1 (4 Oktober 2012)

bei mir heißt sie wieder Peggy Mullins und kam per Fax. Anderer Name - gleiche Scheiße!


----------



## bulikari2008 (6 Oktober 2012)

Peggy Mullins sucht immer noch den Erben der 17,1 Mio. $. Soll weitersuchen....


----------



## kiskakos (7 Oktober 2012)

Meine Dame heißt Angela Bishop.
Ansonsten dieselbe Sch%&sse.


----------



## Girl (8 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
haben heute ein Fax bekommen.
Die Dame nennt sich bei uns Hannah Bell. Zwei Fax-Seiten, ärgerlich! Lieber per mail, da fliegt es in den Spamordner, aber so kostet es auch noch was.


----------



## bewegungspro (8 Oktober 2012)

Hallo bei mir ging gerade per fax das beschriebene Erbschaftsangebot ein! 
War mir gleich suspekt!


----------



## Augsburger (8 Oktober 2012)

Gerade per Fax zur Firma nach Augsburg gekommen.

Hannah Bell


----------



## Rainer205 (8 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, zusammen,
hiermit möchte ich den Namen Angela Bishop -per Fax eingetrudelt - in die Liste der Betrügernamen ergänzen. Alles andere wie gehabt (OSFI- 19Jahre altes Konto -usw.)
Gute Vorsicht miteinander  R.


----------



## Jerrie (9 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, bei mir heißt sie auch Angela Bishop, sonst gleicher Brief


----------



## Tim aus Frankfurt (9 Oktober 2012)

Bei uns (Firma Raum Frankfurt) kam heute auch Angela Bishop durch.


----------



## Jürgen47 (30 Dezember 2012)

Bei mir war es gerade ein hartnäckiges Fax, das leider per Automat versand wurde. Anhalten führt zu einem erneuten Übermittlungsversuch.
Herkunft Canada, Ms Elizabeth Anderson.
Fax privat:  +1-604-357-1616
Tel privat:   +1-604-484-1335
Mail privat:  [email protected]

Aber der Schuh ist so etwas von ausgelatscht, dass es schon erstaunlich wäre, wenn noch einmal jemand auf diesen Mistwagen aufspringt.


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2012)

Und wie ...
... wenns keine mehr gäbe die da draufspringen würden wären die Methoden schon lange ausgestorben ...
Der alte Spruch "Gier frißt Hirn" gilt nach wie vor


----------



## tottere (1 Januar 2013)

mrs linda ding gibt auch


----------



## Pidder(12) (16 Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist soeben ein Fax eingetroffen, bei dem es auch um 17,1 Mio US-Dollar geht: Der Absendere heißt diesmal Lucy Wang.


----------



## maximum privacy (18 Januar 2013)

... und bei mir ist es Alice Wong


----------



## zöli (2 Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute, gestern Nacht in Berlin kam ein Fax von einem Albert Gera, der Zeitraum ist nun mittlerweile 17 Jahre ansonsten eben der gleiche Mist! Ablage "P"


----------



## F_Prefect (2 Februar 2013)

hallo vielen Dank für die Aufklärung,
 hier im Süden Berlins gibts wiedre Faxe von Mr. Albert Gera


----------



## GAST aus Berlin (2 Februar 2013)

Habe auch ein Fax gestern Nacht von Mr. Gera erhalten. Der gefaxte Blödsinn ist im Papierkorb gelandet.

Bitte auch so verfahren und Allen weitererzählen!!!


----------



## guest4649 (21 März 2013)

Süddeutschland, Fax von Mr. Albert Gera....


----------



## Miro (28 April 2013)

Bei mir ist es eine Ms. Elizabeth Anderson, direkt fax-No. +1-604-608-4858


----------



## Schweizer (30 April 2013)

Bei uns kam der gleiche Schrott von E. Anderson per fax an.


----------



## Kurt-u (3 Mai 2013)

Jetzt heißt sie  Zalatan Marlene


----------



## sbee (13 Mai 2013)

Süddeutschland - hier ist Hr. Albert Gera zugange...


----------



## borea (15 Mai 2013)

Habe heute 15.5.2013 mal wieder einen Fax bekommen diesmal aus Canada die Dame heisst Elizabeth Anderson osfi-audit.net und wollte mir netterweise 17.1 Mio andrehen siehe weiter oben unter anderem Namen. Gehört in die runde Ablage, und zwar sofort. Seid herzlichst gegrüsst.


----------



## Goblin (15 Mai 2013)

Als ob jemand einfach so 17 Mio verschenken würde. Wie bescheuert muss man sein um sowas zu glauben


----------



## jupp11 (15 Mai 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Als ob jemand einfach so 17 Mio verschenken würde. Wie bescheuert muss man sein um sowas zu glauben


Beim Wort Erbschaft setzt bei vielen der Verstand aus. Die schlimmsten Familienstreits entstehen fast immer, wenn es um die Beute=Erbe geht .
http://web.de/magazine/finanzen/wirtschaft/10754364-skurrilsten-erbstreitigkeiten.html


----------



## juliane (11 Juni 2013)

Im Raum Köln ist es Ms. Linda Jones
Leider kann sie nicht rechnen, denn mittlerweile ist der Gute 4 Jahre länger tot, als das Konto ruht.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (13 Juni 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-42983337.html

Frau Beck nimmt nur noch Fälle von Deutschen an, die mehr als 300.000.-€ verloren haben!
Beim letzten Gespräch mit ihr, sagte sie mir es wären so ca 30 pro Jahr.....


----------



## Käsekuchen (13 Juni 2013)

Ich fass es wirklich nicht das dieses ausgelutschte Thema noch einen Foreneintrag wert ist... jeder bekommt solche Nachrichten...und JEDER weiß was damit zu tun ist - hoffe ich doch zumindest


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2013)

Wenn das jeder wüsste, gäbe es keine Erben, Ebay Kleinanzeigen und sonstigen Geldabzockmails und Interneteinträge mehr.


----------



## Mausi 1950 (17 Juni 2013)

Der jetzige name(mit demselben Text) ist Richard Fezier.erhalten als Fax.


----------



## A.M. (24 Juni 2013)

Bei uns kam am Freitag ein Fax von einer Ms. Linda Jones an, gleiches Angebot mit 17,1 Millionen Dollar.
Ging durch den Reißwolf und ruht nun im Papierkorb.


----------



## Immoleinchen (27 Juni 2013)

Hier in der CH heisst die Dame Mrs Anne Langer
So'n Schrott


----------



## Anonymus (4 Juli 2013)

Heute ist bei uns ebenfalls so ein Fax angekommen. Diesmal von einer Elizabeth Anderson aus Vancouver, Canada vom OSFI. Und wie es der Zufall so will geht es auch hier um einen verstorbenen Verwandten von 1991 und um die exakt gleiche Summe i.H.v. $17,1 Mio. Ist aber auch verrückt wie viele Leute 1991 in Canada mit der exakt gleichen Summe auf dem Konto verstorben sind. Freue mich schon auf das Geld


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juli 2013)

Anonymus schrieb:


> Diesmal von einer Elizabeth Anderson aus Vancouver, Canada vom OSFI.


Der Fakename wird schon länger eingesetzt: Posting vom 30 Dezember 2012

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tsangebot-vom-ausland.6665/page-2#post-359548


----------



## dieFirma (8 Juli 2013)

Auch bei uns kam ein Fax von Elizabeth Anderson an, auch mit 17,1 MioUS$. Und zufälligerweise haben wir den passenden Nachnamen (Heise) und die gleiche Nationalität (deutsch) wie der Verstorbene! Zufälle gibt's. Als wäre das Leben mit Geld gerettet.


----------



## R.T (9 August 2013)

Neuester Name Judy Orlando per Fax


----------



## philippo (25 September 2013)

jetzt ist es John Wong -erst das fax - dann  ruft er sogar an und redet wie ein Buch am Telefon


----------



## someday-somewhere (4 Oktober 2013)

juliane schrieb:


> Im Raum Köln ist es Ms. Linda Jones
> Leider kann sie nicht rechnen, denn mittlerweile ist der Gute 4 Jahre länger tot, als das Konto ruht.



Stimmt- die können nicht rechnen: Wir schreiben das Jahr 2013, Todesjahr war 1991, also ist es 18 Jahre her. Ganz toll berechnet... 

Aktuell gibt man sich als Marie-Elaine Guenette aus Kanada aus und die Summe ist inzwischen auf 20,5 Mio angewachsen. Die Dame gibt es bei LinkedIn tatsächlich ("Senior financial monitoring officer at Natural Science and Engineering Research Council of Canada"), aber vermutlich weiß sie nichts von Ihrem Glück, die Namenspatenschaft spendiert zu haben. Das Ganze kam per Fax rein - das wirkt doch gleich viel seriöser als per Mail. Dummer Weise steht im Fax-Header: "From: Fax Fax" statt einer Nummer - soso...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Oktober 2013)

Vorschußbetrug gibt es schon Jahrhunderten und  im Internet als 419er seit mindestens 10 Jahren
und funktioniert nach immer demselben Schema und wird es geben, solange es Menschen gibt,
die dämlich und gierig genug sind, absurden Geld/Versprechungen  zu glauben,

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/419er
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorschussbetrug


----------



## Bayern22 (10 Oktober 2013)

Hurra ich (in Bayern) habe geerbt. 

Ms. Marie-Elaine Guenette (OSFI) hat mich gerade per Fax über die 20,5Mio CanDollar informiert.
Mein Verwandter ist demnach 1991 gestorben. Seit 18 Jahren ruht das Geld. 
Die geben sich richtig Mühe unerkannt zu bleiben 

+1-604-357-1130, [email protected]

KS


----------



## glückspilz basel (15 Oktober 2013)

....selbiges in CH-Basel aufgetaucht - offenbar frönt man der Weisheit, dass die Dummen niemals aussterben.....      ....Schade für's Faxpapier....


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2013)

glückspilz basel schrieb:


> ....selbiges in CH-Basel aufgetaucht -


In vermutlich bei tausenden anderer Adresse, so what?


glückspilz basel schrieb:


> offenbar frönt man der Weisheit, dass die Dummen niemals aussterben.


richtig  ( Der Thread läuft schon seit 2004) 


glückspilz basel schrieb:


> ..      ....Schade für's Faxpapier....


Fax geht heute meist papierlos


----------



## no chance (22 Oktober 2013)

sbee schrieb:


> Süddeutschland - hier ist Hr. Albert Gera zugange...


und am 19 10 2013 wieder per fax 17.1 us dlr. durch M.-E. Guenette...


----------



## ssc (10 Februar 2014)

borea schrieb:


> Habe heute 15.5.2013 mal wieder einen Fax bekommen diesmal aus Canada die Dame heisst Elizabeth Anderson osfi-audit.net und wollte mir netterweise 17.1 Mio andrehen siehe weiter oben unter anderem Namen. Gehört in die runde Ablage, und zwar sofort. Seid herzlichst gegrüsst.


10.2.14: Habe von [email protected] das Angebot zur Unterstützung von 20,5Mio$ Geldwäsche erhalten. Wenn ich denen ein Konto zur Verfügung stelle soll ich eine nette Provision erhalten. Natürlich erst, wenn die Transaktion über mein Konto gelaufen ist und darauf nix mehr ist . Das unsittliche Angebot kam per Fax aus Canada und wurde von der Faxnr. +1-604-243-6888 abgesendet. Mein Gott, wie doof muss man sein, um auf so was reinzufallen?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2014)

ssc schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wie doof muss man sein, um auf so was reinzufallen?


Geldgier schaltet den Verstand ab


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (13 Februar 2014)

Es gab sogar mal einen Bürgermeister, der die Stadtkasse leerte um sie nach Nigeria zu transferieren...
Nur aus Deutschland gehen jährlich um die 20 Fälle von Opfern, die mehr als 300.000 € verloren haben, bei der EFCC ein!


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2014)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Es gab sogar mal einen Bürgermeister, der die Stadtkasse leerte um sie nach Nigeria zu transferieren...


Meldung im Spiegel von vor 12 Jahren
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/nigeria-connection-millionen-auf-der-einbahnstrasse-a-186621.html


			
				Der Spiegel  schrieb:
			
		

> Seit über zehn Jahren verschickt die Nigeria-Connection E-Mails und Faxe, in denen sie für viele Millionen Dollar nur eine kleine Gegenleistung verlangt. Es stinkt nach Betrug, soll den Gaunern aber bereits 3,5 Milliarden Dollar beschert haben, und in Westfalen haben sie offensichtlich eine ganze Stadt hereingelegt.


in 12 Jahren hat sich wenig geändert


			
				13.03.2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch so leicht wie vor 14 Jahren, als die Masche begann, lassen sich die Deutschen nicht mehr hereinlegen.


sie lassen sich immer noch reinlegen...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (13 Februar 2014)

hehe  Ennigerloh den Namen hatte ich vergessen...es fallen immernoch jedes Jahr zu viele drauf rein.




I go chop your dollar


----------



## fuzzelino22 (25 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

eben kam in der GF-Etage einer Bank, in welcher ich als Assistenz
tätig bin derselbe Quark herein mit: Ms. Marie-Elaine Guenette und einem
angeblichen Guthaben von 20.500.000,-- $ ;-() - aus Canada von Fax Fax.

So keep secure! and safe! sunny greetings


----------



## Zwetschge (22 April 2014)

Ms. Marie-Elaine Guenette ist die 20,500,000 USD immer noch nicht los geworden...Ein Jammer!


----------



## Heiko (24 April 2014)

In einer Bank sollte sich doch jemand finden lassen, der das Geld braucht...  *scnr*


----------



## frederico (8 Juli 2014)

newbee schrieb:


> Im Büro ist gerade auch so ein ominöses Fax eingeflattert. Angeblich auch aus Canada, und auch hier geht es um 17,1 Millionen $. Das Konto auf dem sich das Geld angeblich befand wurde seit exakt 19 Jahren angeblich nicht mehr genutzt, was ja auch ganz genau mit dem Todeszeitpunkt des Erblassers übereinstimmt. Der ist nämlich 1991, also vor exakt 19 Jahren verstorben..... Schön blöd. Dieses Mal kam die Nachricht von einer "Ms. Peggy Mullins". Nur als Warnung für möglich weitere Empfänger.



Ich habe genau das gleiche Schreiben erhalten, dass eine Erbschaft von 17,1 Mio. auf mich wartet. Die Absebderin bzw. Betrügerin hiess: Rebecca Campbell


----------



## Hippo (8 Juli 2014)

Und?
Noch keine Yacht gekauft und das Fax als Sicherheit hinterlegt?


----------



## Millionär (3 August 2014)

Hi,
ich habe auch so ein Fax bekommen Fax No +1-519-224-0136
Da ich genug Geld habe werde ich nicht antworten (hahaha)


----------



## Raiffeisenbank (22 August 2014)

Hallo,

die kriegen die Erbschaft wirklich gar nicht los - jetzt wird sie aktuell schon einer Bank angeboten !
Ob die Zinsen dafür wollen ????


----------



## Sosima (28 August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
das Fax aus Canada ist inzwischen sogar bei einer kleinen Behörde in der Eifel angekommen, worin steht dass 20,5 Mio US-$ auf einen Abholer warten. 
Absender auch hier: OSFI Canada, Ms. Marie-Elaine Guenette.

Danke für die vielen Hinweise in diesem Forum zu den unterschiedlichen Aktivitäten der "Nigeria-Connection" und deren dubioser Ableger.


----------



## Oley (14 Oktober 2014)

Marie-Elaine Guenette faxte auch an mich, 2 Tage vorher kam per Linkedin eine Nachricht aus Afrika, 2 Monate vorher eins per Mail....


----------



## Seeschwalbe (11 Juni 2015)

Die Betrügereien gehen munter weiter.
Erneut per Fax, diesmal von Sophie Gagnon; der Investor ist in 1991 verstoben, das Konto ist seitdem nicht mehr bewegt worden und die kontoführende Bank ist seit 1993 Pleite!
Wer darauf reinfällt ist selbst schuld!


----------



## TopDoggy (10 Juli 2015)

guenni_11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich ein absoluter newby in Sachen Forum usw. bind, schreib ich einfach mal drauf los. Da ich mir ziemlich idiotisch vorkomme weiß ich nicht so recht wie ich anfangen soll.
> Ich habe auf eine EMail mit einer ominösen Erbschaft geantwortet. Eine Menge Geld dabei verloren und will jetzt wissen, ob man diese Person bzw. Personen irgendwie belangen kann. Es muss doch irgend jemand geben der sich solcher Dinge annimmt bzw. gibt es einen Kontakt an den ich mich wenden kann.
> Bin Dankbar für jede Hilfe



Wow - auf sowas kann man doch nicht wirklich reinfallen oder? Man Man Man.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juli 2015)

Oh wow ein superschlauer TopDoggy, der noch nicht mal merkt, das er über 11 Jahre alte Beiträge kommentiert.

Naja, kommt halt mal vor, dass so ein Langschläfer uralten Krams an die Oberfläche zerrt.... Sigh...


----------



## bernhard (10 Juli 2015)

Schlau ist er schon. Er hat immerhin dreimal einen Link auf das eigene Webangebot hier reingespammt.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juli 2015)

ihh Mods, das ist ja ein Werbelink.... deaktiviren... nicht NUB gerecht...


----------



## Raptor100 (29 Juli 2015)

Ich bekomm auch immer mal wieder solche mails und habe den Spamfilter mit den entsprechenden Suchbegriffen gefüttert, Ghana, Lottery u.s.w. landet alles gleich im Müll wo es hin gehört.


----------



## WBGolf (22 September 2016)

Ein fröhliches Moin Moin,
habe gerade eine Erbschaftsankündigung abgeschlossen und gebe meine Erfahrungen an die Kripo weiter.
Angeschreiben von einer Anwaltskanzlei Porter HedgesllP aus Texas mit der Ankündigung über 10.000000,00Euro in empfang nehmen zu können, bin ich auf diesen Deal  eingegangen und habe diesen bis zur Aufforderung 5.475,00 Euro zur Aktivierung eines Kontos in Spanien, damit diese Überweisung von Eur 10.950,777 durchgeführt werden kann, absichtlich mitgemacht. Von vornherein war klar, dieses ist BETRUG!! Den gesammten Schriftverkehr gebe ich jetzt an die Strafvollzugsbehörde ab. Wenn Ihr mehr Infos braucht, fragt an!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 November 2016)

WBGolf schrieb:


> .... gebe meine Erfahrungen an die Kripo weiter.



....und was sollen die damit machen?


----------



## klausp (25 November 2016)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ....und was sollen die damit machen?


Vielleicht in Zusammenarbeit mit der spanischen Polizei die Spur des Geldes verfolgen.


----------



## Insider (25 November 2016)

....träum weiter!

In solchen einfach gelagerten Fällen arbeiten die Polizeien länderübergreifend nicht direkt zusammen, da brauchts i. d. R. erst noch die internationale Rechtshilfe über die Staatsanwaltschaften und Justizministerien der beteiligten Länder. Wie erfolgversprechend solch qualifizierte Ermittlungen sind (ich sage nur Muli und/oder Fakekonten), darauf gehen wir hier mal besser nicht darauf ein.


----------



## gcb (16 Oktober 2017)

nennen den eigenen namen, das macht die sache etwas verführerisch ... vorsicht!!!! betrug!!!

[email protected]

My name is Ms. Elizabeth Anderson, I trained and currently work as an external auditor in Canada financial regulatory authority here in Vancouver, Canada, working as part of a large team that covers the entire Canadian region. I have taken my time to contact you through my personal endeavours.  The financial institution regulator I work for is responsible for ensuring that dormant accounts, policy holders, depositors and pension plan members are protected from undue loss of their investments.  We aim to safeguard our members from any financial loss that may occur.

During a routine audit check on accounts, which were discovered during the liquidation of a Canadian bank, I discovered a fixed deposit account, which is presently dormant.  This account has been dormant for more than Nineteen (19) years. The deposit belongs to a single holder with a total amount slightly above $21.7 Million United States Dollars.  Banking regulation/legislation in Canada demand that I notify the organization responsible for an unclaimed asset after a statutory time period of years when dormant accounts of this type are discovered. The above set of facts underscores my reason of writing to you and making the following proposal.

My investigations of the said account reveal that the investor died in 1991 - the exact time the account was last operated.  The Canadian bank where the account was originally open has been officially liquidated since 1993.  I can confirm with certainty that the said investor died intestate and no next-of-kin to his estate has been found or has come forward all these years. I am of the settled conviction that using my insider leverage; working with you can secure the funds in the account for us instead of allowing it to pass as an unclaimed fund into the coffers of the Canadian Government. This is especially possible as you bear the matching LAST NAME (.....xxxxxx.....) and the same NATIONALITY to the said investor, and can stand as his extended relative. This is exactly why I am contacting you.


----------



## Ich bins nicht (16 Oktober 2017)

Kein Rechtsanwalt würde sowas per Mail machen


----------



## BenTigger (17 Oktober 2017)

Aber nicht jeder wird das wissen, weil bei vielen das Gehirn abschaltet, wenn sie solche Summen sehen und sich schon in Wolkenkukucksheim ansiedeln.


----------



## Hippo (17 Oktober 2017)

https://robertsteinmann.wordpress.com/


----------



## Peter N. J. (8 April 2019)

Offenbar geht die Masche weiter, aber diesmal mit Word-Dokument als Anhang. Wer weiß, was man sich da auf den Computer holt, wenn man den Anhang öffnet... gut dass ich keinen solchen Verwandten habe, da war alles von Anfang an klar. Einfach gelöscht.

Mailadresse Sender: Martin Geletey [[email protected]]

Mail:

Dear Peter,

I am contacting you in regards to your inheritance of your deceased relative Alexander Vogel, Please see attached information and get back to me.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Regards,
Martin Geletey
External Auditor, OSFI Canada.


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2019)

osfibsif-gc.com: *anoyme* URL die auf offizielle Domain der Canadischen Regierung umlenkt/mißbraucht




__





						Home - Canada.ca
					

Get quick, easy access to all Government of Canada services and information.




					www.canada.ca
				



Im Word Dokument ist mit tödlicher Sicherheit ein Virus drin


----------

